# Aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe- wo ist Lars Craemer hin ?



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Februar 2009)

Abend,
als ich heute wieder mal das PCGH Heft gelesen habe, ist mir durch einen Zufall aufgefallen, dass Lars nicht mehr in dieser Redakteur-Liste auftaucht. Hat er jetzt PCGH verlassen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

Er ist jetzt bei OS... odr so ähnlich, schau mal in den Feedback zu der Ausgabe
Falk ist übringens auch weg, er hat innerhalb von Computec die Abteilung gewechselt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Februar 2009)

Lars macht nun den OS-Informer (www.os-informer.de), sitzt aber noch bei uns in der Redaktion. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Februar 2009)

Also, wird man in den PCGH Ausgaben weder von Lars noch von Falk hören`?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2009)

So schaut's aus. Gastauftritte und -artikel sind aber nicht ausgeschlossen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Februar 2009)

Na klasse und wer wird nun für Falk und Lars übernehmen ? Ich meine Lars ist seit der 1 Ausgabe dabei und Falk ist erst vor kurzem eingestiegen und schon wieder weg ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2009)

Manuel Schulz übernimmt den Großteil von Lars' Fachbereichen, des Weiteren wird auch Marc Sauter nun etwas mehr für Print schreiben.

Falk war eigentlich schon 2 Jahre an Bord.  Seine Aufgaben werden nun von Andreas Link übernommen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Februar 2009)

Naja, schade eigentlich, weil ich mich an das Standard-Team gewöhnt habe


----------



## Falk (3. März 2009)

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, das ich eigentlich immer meinen Fokus auf Online hatte - in den letzten Ausgaben habe ich nur den Spruch auf der Teamseite im Print-Heft gemacht und sonst nichts


----------

